# Water in the Oil!!!



## repus (Apr 3, 2007)

I think there is a big big problem with 96 altima. For some time now it has been overheating. Since i only drive 1 mile to get to work I was putting off changin the thermostat. I knew that this was the reason for the Overheating. 

Well today I decided to look at my oil and there is water mixed with it as well as oil in the water, which can only mean one thing. Crack on the engine somewhere. My question is how can I find and close the hole. What works best. Do of those products that say they can stop the leak work? Real trouble here, need some advice....

I will change the thermostat, flush the radiator and change the oil & filter, what else should I do......


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

I think you have a serious problem that no "quick sealer" will ever fix. If you've over heated the engine repeatedly, then the head may be warped or the head gasket is gone. If you keep driving it with water in the oil it could do some serious damage to the whole engine. Sorry for the bad news.


----------



## repus (Apr 3, 2007)

ok< so How can I fix it. not to sound dumm how can i check to see if the head or the gasket is warpped or dammaged.....???


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

if you did blow your engine, your best bet is to simply replace the engine. it will be cheaper, it might have less miles and can actually be done quicker than the head gasket alone.


----------



## repus (Apr 3, 2007)

The engine is fine, for now. It runs fine. No miss fires I was hoping that adding a sealent would do the job. can anyone recommend one....and the best way to go about.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

I would say get a new engine, with less miles and get schedualed to have it changed out. Next take your car out and rev it hell and back so you can have the fun of killing it, or kill it on the road.


----------



## repus (Apr 3, 2007)

A new engine would be my last option. going to try the sealent first.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

its your call bro. I would rather save those 10 dollars, find a junkyard with an engine and do the swap.


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

repus said:


> The engine is fine, for now. It runs fine. No miss fires I was hoping that adding a sealent would do the job. can anyone recommend one....and the best way to go about.


It may run fine for awhile, but if you can see that there are signs of water in the oil then with time it will do damage to parts that need lubrication. The water in the oil is making the oil more ineffective.

I don't think there is any kind of sealant that will fix a water leak that bad. All you can try is the "Stop Leak" stuff used for leaks in radiators, but I doubt it would work for this problem.


----------



## glynka (Aug 18, 2007)

Last year I flush the radiator and change the thermostat and antifrezze,the Car Overheating after 20 minutes running,come back to my house,pickup from the garbage the old thermostat cleaned and put back instead the new one,and no more Overheating. :idhitit:


----------



## repus (Apr 3, 2007)

Well here is an update.

I applied a Barts Head sealent to the water. Followed the instructions as given. I also flushed the Radiator and swapped out the thermostat. All fo the water hoses where changed and the Engine oil and filter was also changed and added oil treatment. I will swap out the plugs later this week.

The car is running fine as of now. No overheating. no oil in the water or water in the oil. Looks like the sealent worked. Will post more later for updates. If it worked a wasted a total of $75 bucks.....


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

that would be nice, keep us posted and hopefully the money wasn't wasted.


----------

